# 470EX-AI Problem confirmation



## mukul (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi, I'm getting bargain deal of 470EX-AI on amazon india without warranty. But one of the buyer posted following review... can you guys confirm what he have said is correct//wrong?


> DOWNER: I wouldn't use this flash for outdoors, fill-in....and other functions. I would go for other flashes like the 430mkII or 600RT or the 580.
> 
> I feel that Canon designed the "rotating flash" as a single-type-of-use; which is BOUNCE FLASH.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 12, 2020)

This flash is now half of its regular price in Australia.
Obviously sales haven't been so good here.
I'd buy one, but I like my Godox V1's too much.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 13, 2020)

From my experience, it usually picks the ceiling to bounce off of. You can also choose not to use the automatic rotation feature and set it to the angle you want... just like other flashes. And surprise, surprise, when I'm outside with no walls/ceiling it chooses to point the flash at the subject (no bounce).

I have multiple 600s, but for single flash out and about, I choose the 470. It is smaller and lighter, and the rotating head has cut down on the number of times I've switched camera orientations without adjusting the flash head (which leads to misfires into a wall).


----------

